# Problème lecteur CD Imac G5



## drakfloyd (16 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous!!

Voila... j'ai acheté un Imac G5 20" et j'en suis plus que super content...

Néanmoins j'ai un petit souci.... il arrive assez fréquement que lorsque je met un CD dans le lecteur il ne se passe rien du tout.... l'ordinateur ne le lit pas, il n'apparait ni dans le Finder ni sur le bureau et le CD reste coincé dans le lecteur... je suis alors obligé de redémarrer pour qu'il le lise enfin ou bien qu'il l'éjecte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je dois dire que que ce problème arrive surtout lorsque deux comptes sont ouverts (le mien plus et celui de mon amie) et qu'il y a différentes applications ouvertes... je ne sais pas si il y a une relation de cause à effet...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses si c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## Pilou2 (16 Mars 2005)

je connais pas l'imac g5 mais il y a normalement possibilité d'éjecter un cd en insérant un trombone sur le côté du lecteur ?
Il n'y a pas un trou dans ce coin là pour insérer la pointe d'un trombone ?
Evidemment ça résout pas le problème mais évite de redémarrer....


----------



## puffade (16 Mars 2005)

drakfloyd a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!!
> 
> Voila... j'ai acheté un Imac G5 20" et j'en suis plus que super content...
> 
> ...




ça m'est arrivé deux fois parce que je ne l'avais pas inséré dans l'axe. Fais-attention à ça.


----------



## drakfloyd (17 Mars 2005)

bon.. j'essayerai de faire attention pour voir si ça change quelque chose... merci du conseil!!


----------

